# Synchro itunes impossible apres passage Ipad en iOS5



## pypad (25 Janvier 2012)

Hello.

J'ai passé hier mon Ipad en iOS5 (5.0.1), depuis mon PC et itunes 10.5.3.3.

L'opération s'est apparemment bien déroulée, sans message d'erreur.
Mais au redémarrage, plus moyen d'avoir accès aux appli : les icones étaient toujours là, mais les app ne se lancent pas (juste un petit sursaut, puis retour à l'acceuil).
Et sur Itunes, impossible de synchroniser : l'appareil est reconnu, je peux parcourir les onglets (apps, images...), mais le bouton "synchroniser" est soit grisé, soit absent.
J'ai juste le bouton "Revenir"accessible et "Appliquer" est grisé.

J'ai lu sur d'autres forums, qu'une desintall/reinstall d'une app peut resoudre le pb, mais pas chez moi.
J'ai donc restauré les param usine, et meme réenregistrer comme nouvel ipad, mais c'est toujours impossible de synchroniser.

Donc je suis bloqué. A l'aide svp !


----------



## pypad (26 Janvier 2012)

Réinstall de Itunes (enfin réparation), sans effet non plus.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Le Mascou (28 Janvier 2012)

Il va falloir "tater" un peu le terrain pour voir d'où exactement vient le problème.

- Restaure ton iPad en tant que "Nouvel iPad", donc sans revenir à ta dernière sauvegarde.
- Télécharge une app quelconque directement via ton iPad, sur l'App Store
- Si l'app marche normalement, branche ton iPad et synchronise le avec ta dernière sauvegarde iTunes.
- Teste, et poste nous la réponse ici.


----------



## pypad (28 Janvier 2012)

Les 2 premières étpaes marchent bien.
L'appli installé se lance, quand je le connecte, itunes le reconnait bien, mais le bouton "synchroniser" est toujours inaccessible. J'ai juste le bouton "revenir" qui annule tous mes changements.

J'ai de + en + l'impression que c itunes le pb. je pense que je vais tenter une desinstall complete de itunes, ou une synchro sur un autre ordi (si c possible)


----------



## Le Mascou (29 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux tenter la synchro depuis un autre ordi, mais tu perdra tes données actuellement sur ton iPhone, mais c'est une bonne idée de tester je pense aussi.


----------



## ciradis (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

 Ton IPad etait il Jailbreaké par hasard ?

 Cordialement


----------

